#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Отличия в произношении лхасского и амдосского диалектов

## Чагна Дордже

Привет всем!
Может быть у кого-то есть сводная таблица отличий в произношении лхасского и амдосского диалектов? Как отличаются в чтении приписные, надписные буквы и т.д.

*UPD.* Сам нашёл!
http://www.lhasaverbs.org/amdo/instructionalUnit1.html

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

-i и -u звучат похоже на «ы» (хотя место произношения отличается и вроде тибетцы слышат разницу), кроме -ung, где похоже на «у»
-s (в качестве первого суффикса после гласной) меняет гласную на «и». chos чи gnas ни lus ли
-a во втором слоге слова похоже на гласный «шва» kha par кхапър
-l в кочевническом произношении не влияет на гласный
བ это всегда ‘wa’
ཤ читается как напряжённый русский «хь» или немецкий -ch как в ich
ཝ читается похоже на немецкое r
-g в качестве суффикса читается как украинское г или х
Префиксы кроме འ добавляют призвук к слову. В кочевническом произношении напоминает как будто собирались произнести соответствующий согласный, но передумали, у земледельцев — короткий звук шва или что-то такое
Больше случаев, когда префикс переходит в суффикс предыдущего слога dge rgan герген
འ добавляет назализацию (короткое мычание перед произнесением гласного), согласный становится звонким
Согласные третьего столбца при наличии префикса становятся непридыхательными и звонкими (а не полузвонкими как первого)
kya/gya переходят в близкий к «ча» звук, но обычно отличается от cha/ja
bya читается как фща
དབའ читается как ཝ, см выше
དཔའ читается как hwa
བཀའ читается как kwa
Суффикс прилагательных -po читается как -wo или -o
Тонов нет

Вот всё, что сходу вспомнил.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.03.2016), Нико (10.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (10.03.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

1.язык кочевников, в разных регионах, сильно отличается? 
mutually comprehensible?
2. к какому диалекту  язык кочевников ближе?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Язык кочевников Амдо различается не очень сильно, и даже достаточно близок к диалекту кочевников Кхама, хотя носители слышат разницу. Особенно близки диалекты Голока и Дзачуки, они и расположены рядом. Но очень сильно отличается от диалекта земледельцев, вплоть до непонимания. Язык кочевников я бы выделил в самостоятельный диалект, или можно считать его престижным диалектом Амдо, с учётом того, что на Цинхайский тибетский телеканал дикторов в основном набирают из кочевников, т.к. у них произношение чёткое.

----------

Tenpa Sherab (10.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (10.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (10.03.2016)

----------


## Yagmort

приношу извинения за оффтоп. вопрос у меня незначительный, не хотелось создавать отдельную тему.

вопрос по произношениям. некоторые тексты дают разное произношение для одних и тех же слов в отношении конечных гласных, в частности da и sa, напр, ‘od, lus, snod, spyod или gcod.. во-первых, напр., 2 последних примера - spyod или gcod - в обоих случаях встречал, как вариант чё, так и вариант чёд. как их отличать на слух? и какой всё-таки верный? или, например, в случае, если gcod произносится без da на конце, как чё, то как его отличать от, к примеру, chos?
пока знаком с вариантом произношения, предлагаемым в учебнике Стивена Ходжа.

попутно хочу уточнить такой момент: заглядывал ещё в пару учебников, там предлагается непонятный для меня вариант с чёрточками снизу либо сверху. там, где Ходж даёт ка - к(х)а - ГА -(нг)а, напр., мануал стандартного тибетского сангда дордже даёт ка - к(х)а - ка с чёрточкой снизу - (нг)а.. я пробовал сам для себя понять, что означает этот низкий тон для чёрточки снизу и таки ну никак низкий тон не смягчает КА до чего-то подобного ГА. как быть?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

ད на конце произносят только хардкорные кочевники из Кхама и Амдо. На слух སྤྱོད་ и གཅོད་ не отличаются никак. གཅོད་ и ཆོས་ в амдо отличаются, потому что གཅོད་ произносится как «хчо» а ཆོས་ произносится как «чи». Кроме того, ཅ произносится без придыхания, а ཆ с придыханием, и это, полагаю, единственное отличие, которое будет в лхасском.

ག་ произносится как «га» при наличии префикса или надписной (за исключением диалекта лхасской аристократии, где звонких гласных нет, и произносится как «кха», насколько я знаю по учебникам, в жизни никогда не слышал такого). Без префикса и без надписной —как «ка» низким тоном.

Низкий тон означает, что вы как бы немного басите, высокий — что говорите на своей обычной высоте звука. Послушайте внимательно аудио к учебнику Турнадра.

----------

Yagmort (22.05.2017)

----------


## Yagmort

Благодарю. Предпочитаю на ты.




> а ཆོས་ произносится как «чи».


 - интересный момент. Ходж говорит, что chos будет звучать, как ч(х)ё. Он пишет, что da, na, la, sa в конце слова изменяют предшествующую им гласную, смягчая её. При этом о становится похожей на ё в слове мёд. В англоязычной адаптации произношения её часто обозначают ö. Наверное, где-то что-то я понимаю неверно.





> Без префикса и без надписной —как «ка» низким тоном.


 Т.е. должны выполняться оба условия: и без префикса и без надписной? Или достаточно только одного?



насчёт Турнарда я пока не могу найти номер аудио.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Ты всё верно понимаешь, это особенность диалекта. В амдо-ке суффикс ས смещает гласный вперёд гораздо сильнее, чем в лхаса-ке или кхам-ке. В результате все гласные произносятся очень близко к «и».

Без префикса и без надписной читается полузвонко. Если появляется либо префикс, либо надписная, либо и то, и другое, становится звонким. Если префикс འ, то он назализацию ещё добавляет.

Кстати именно с последним связано то, что тибетцы читают «ваджра» как «бендза» — слог дзра должен звонким, а в тибетском озвончают, по привычке добавляя назализацию.

Аудио CD 1 — треки 3-10.

----------


## Yagmort

вот оно что.. Цхултрим, огромное спасибо!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кстати именно с последним связано то, что тибетцы читают «ваджра» как «бендза» — слог дзра должен звонким, а в тибетском озвончают, по привычке добавляя назализацию.
> 
> .


Извиняюсь, немного не в тему тибетского, но вот с этим не всё так просто.
Есть несколько традиционных индийский школ произношения  санскрита. Географически делятся на северные и южные. Наиболее сейчас распространено южная школа, это произношение больше связано с индуизмом и с ним ранее познакомились европейцы.  
Северное произношение мало распространено (Непал, Кашмир, Сикким  и д.т). И вот для него какраз характерна звонкость, в том числе и озванчивание व ज्र. В том числе характерны и в определённых расположениях большая назализации и произношение  *а* намного ближе к *е* (что кстати характерно и для шри-ланкийского произношения пали). 
Причём это произношение не только буддийских ачарьев , но среди индуисских пандитов, и даже среди брахмана при рецитации Вед.

И вот, кмк., далеко не факт, что южное произношение (хоть оно и более сейчас распространено) есть более правильное и классически арьянское, а не подвергшееся большему влиянию дравидийских.
Так напр. если сравнивать с иранской ветвью этой языковой группы, то северное  ближе.  Да и арйи  продвигались с севера на юг, захватывая полуостров Индостан, причём на более ранняя оседлость, культура, наука и цивилизованность среди индоариев какраз появились на севере и даже не полуострове Индостан, и в северной части какраз сформировались и ведические  на основе которого был разработан и классический академический санскрит. (там же были распространены и те из пракритов которые  наиболее близкие к санскриту, да и к пали)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.05.2017)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Очень интересно, спасибо!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Извиняюсь, немного не в тему тибетского, но вот с этим не всё так просто.
> Есть несколько традиционных индийский школ произношения  санскрита. Географически делятся на северные и южные. Наиболее сейчас распространено южная школа, это произношение больше связано с индуизмом и с ним ранее познакомились европейцы.  
> Северное произношение мало распространено (Непал, Кашмир, Сикким  и д.т). И вот для него какраз характерна звонкость, в том числе и озванчивание व ज्र. В том числе характерны и в определённых расположениях большая назализации и произношение  *а* намного ближе к *е* (что кстати характерно и для шри-ланкийского произношения пали). 
> Причём это произношение не только буддийских ачарьев , но среди индуисских пандитов, и даже среди брахмана при рецитации Вед.


О помеченном "кмк" вопросов нет, а вот откуда информация, процитированная выше?
Может, ссылки какие есть...

----------


## Yagmort

Цхултрим, с огромным опозданием до меня дошло, что так и не уяснил этого: если gcod произносится без da на конце, почему же тогда повсеместно говорят и пишут чё*д*?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Цхултрим, с огромным опозданием до меня дошло, что так и не уяснил этого: если gcod произносится без da на конце, почему же тогда повсеместно говорят и пишут чё*д*?


По-английски и по-русски — влияние транскрипции (Вайли gcod). По-русски кроме того «чё» это неудачный омоним, он и не приживётся. А ещё при фонетической транскрипции с лхасского диалекта chos и gcod будут омонимами, что тоже неудобно. (Хотя см. например название трека на альбоме Ани Чоинг Долмы с отрывком из «Кхандро Гадгьянг», он как раз называется Chö).

В кочевых диалектах амдо и кхама d на конце произносится.

----------

Yagmort (28.06.2017)

----------

